# Puritan Reprints



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 14, 2008)

I have been told about this wonderful website that has some excellent Puritan works for sale.

As well has some excellent works by Rev. Brian Schwertley for those who would like to and need to read his books.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 14, 2008)

See also this thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/puritan-reprints-website-38515/


----------

